# Are all space blankets the same?



## illinoisguy (Sep 4, 2011)

I understand the answer is no.....more than likely. I am not looking for reusable ones but to throw in the glove box of the car. On ebay, I can get 10 for 10 bucks. 

Will these do the trick for short time use? Will they tear?

My thought is that all dollar blankets regardless of company are very similar in quality which is like not the highest.....but enough to do the job.

thoughts or reviews?


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I guess if you don't plan on sleeping. I personally keep a wool blanket in my truck. Just the basic military style, but it doesn't get thAT cold here. 20* is about the coldest.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The ones I've had from Walmart camping section run just a bit less that $2 each. These are useful for a few different things, and they do tear, but are strong enough for some uses. 

I do not know if the ones you are looking at would be same or better. 

I do suggest going to the walmart web site, or google space blankets and see if you can get the film thickness and compare to the ones you can get 10 for $10. I would think even one use, they would be good to have.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

I can tell you never tried to sleep in one...

The dollar ones your looking at are single use, short duration, emergency coverings. They are I deal if you need air lifted out of a canyon or other short duration event. It will stop the wind, water, and cold. For a bit. They are not for sleeping with. They are no good for several hours. Here is a link to a top shelf emergency blanket that can be used several times. So you can see the difference.

Space All-Weather Blanket at REI.com

But even this is just for very short time usage. They don't breath at all. over a period of time you will get damp. Damp = cold. 


I would suggest a wool surplus blanket and a cheap blue tarp for a portable bed roll. The wool will still work if wet. The tarp will keep out bugs and weather. It won't cost a dollar. But it will last a lifetime.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I've used the really cheap ones and a better one from Emergencies Essentials ($3-4). The one from EE was larger and maybe a bit thicker (but not much). If you are thinking of single use, then the cheaper ones would probably do OK -- just check the size against the size of the more expensive ones. I also found a sleeping bag one at EE that I keep in the truck along with a flannel sheet to put inside. The reason for those is space and I figured flannel would give me a bit more protection.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Someone here on S&EP told me about SOL Bivvy bags - they're similar to a space blanket, but more like a sleeping bag. They come with a nice storage bag and they're tougher and reusable. I got mine on Amazon for $12 a while ago. I got one for everyone's BOB, but we also have a space blanket to use as extra rain protection or for extra warmth. The main good thing about the bivvy bag is the hood, which can keep mosquitoes and rain off better than a single sheet of space blanket.

Amazon.com: SOL Emergency Bivvy: Health & Personal Care


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Buy a bunch of cheapo's...they're very effective against thermals....


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I used one between a sheet and blanket in a motel in Florida one time I was in Orlando and they had ice sycles in a rare freezing down there. The heat exchangers were not set up for that cold.
So the space blanket between the sheet and their bedspread/cover helped hold in my body warmth enough for that night.

Just an idea of a use that I did do.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

For those that haven't.

Take your space blanket and use it in the backyard one night or for a weekend camping trip/ bug out practice. 

You will quickly find their limitations and benefits.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I believe they are all silver colored plastic sheets made out of the same stuff that those grocery store helium balloons are made of (mylar). Might make a fair ground tarp, but that's about all I'd use one for.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> I used one between a sheet and blanket in a motel in Florida one time I was in Orlando and they had ice sycles in a rare freezing down there. The heat exchangers were not set up for that cold.
> So the space blanket between the sheet and their bedspread/cover helped hold in my body warmth enough for that night.
> 
> Just an idea of a use that I did do.


 You could have done the same thing with a newspaper which is very effective at holding body heat. But not very waterproof.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

They also are neat to use between your curtains and window in the winter to reflect cold or in the summer to reflect the heat out. You can also buy curtains already made of them, which are the mylar blankets with holes for curtain rod. They can be seen through a little bit, so good for more storage rooms you don't use much. 

I do it some in the winter, and my neighbor has her's up all year, and it does make a difference in the room temps.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the idea about using it as a trap on the ground. There won't be as much noise, and it'll protect against the ground soaking up your warmth.


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

I carry a surplus casualty blanket in my GHB. I also have 550 cord and a surplus poncho. Those are my shelter items.

Here is a pic of a casualty blanket.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We keep a few in the car (as well as a wool blanket and an all season emergency blanket). I have them mostly for car accidents (I'd rather wrap a bleeding person in one of these then my good wool blanket), get wet in a sudden down pour (will keep seats dry and reflect a bit of heat back at you), etc. I don't have them for survival situations. In the winter, we add extra blankets to the back of the car in case we get stuck somewhere.


----------



## NELSELGNE (Nov 13, 2006)

I have tried them and couldn't sleep for the crinkling noise, every time I moved.
I agree that wool blankets are much better. 
see the following for new surplus blankets.

Disaster Blanket, U.S. G.I., 6 Pack - $34.95 :: Colemans Military Surplus LLC - Your one-stop US and European Army/Navy surplus store with products for hunting, camping, emergency preparedness, and survival gear

Disaster Blanket, U.S. G.I., 6 Pack

$34.95

"Buy 6 and SAVE!! You'll sleep through any blizzard wrapped up in this wool blend blanket. Blankets consist of Wool/Nylon/Rayon blend. Measures 66 in. x 84 in. Throw one on your bed at home, keep a few at camp, and on those drafty winter nights, snuggle with one on your couch. Various shades of gray in color. Unused/Unissued. Made in USA."

â¢Item #: 312301


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

We use the "hot Hands". When we go camping we have them in case temps drop below what is comfortable. Last Oct we went camping and after an unexpected rain shower the temp dropped down to the teens but two hot hands kept us warm in the sleeping bags. I keep some in my camel back that I keep with me.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

Like Terri, we have Hot Hands in our BOBs too. It doesn't get bitterly cold here in NC, but if we had to sleep outside in winter or after a storm, they would definitely help. They would work to help prevent shock in an accident victim, too.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

save you time money and grief.those thin things are carp.if your hands are cold you will never unravel the thing.

Cabela's: Sportsman's Space Blankets


----------



## Space Cowboy (Apr 26, 2008)

Do not count on the "blanket" for use as a blanket. I used mine as a heat reflector in a lean to and it was VERY effective. I highly recommend having a couple just for that. I have bought the "bags" and they are far more effective for keeping warm. There are many varieties of "bags". I would recommend paying a bit of money and getting a good one. When you really need one, you will want the best you can afford.

SC


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

NELSELGNE said:


> I have tried them and couldn't sleep for the crinkling noise, every time I moved.
> I agree that wool blankets are much better.
> see the following for new surplus blankets.
> 
> ...


I've seen some low cost wool blend blankets advertised that made me question how well they would stand up in an emergency. They weren't to be dry cleaned or washed sounded like they were intended for one time use and disposed of. Would hate to be depending on them and they quickly failed. Not questioning the ones in this post. I think the ones I saw were in sportsman guide.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

I've been buying sweaters at the thrift store and felting them to make blankets. I'm hoping they won't be too heavy for practical use.


----------

